# General Category > Creative Area >  Interior Design

## rose

I love a bit of interior design.
The sitting room is coming along nicely now

From this
http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums/...psvzwjhk94.jpg
to this
http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums/...psidxsf1ga.jpg

And this
http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums/...psbsfoxkfm.jpg
to this
http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums/...pscodusy7t.jpg

Just gotta get the edging strips on between the skirting and the floor, and then I can get the furniture back, yay!

----------


## Mira

One word, wow.

Looking great Rose. Again Wow  :(y):

----------


## magie06

That looks brilliant. The difference is amazing.  A lot of hard work, went into that. 
Wow! Step back and take a pat on your back.

----------


## rose

Not quite there yet, the edging strips need to go on and then its done. Its only a third of the room as well.... its taken 5 days to do!!!

Come on forum, let's see some of your interior design projects!

----------


## Paula

5 days for all that work is amazing! And I love the pink  :):

----------


## Suzi

Wow that's beautiful! Well done hunni!

----------


## S deleted

I'll have to dig out some of the pics from when I moved in. Did you see the kitchen pics?

----------


## S deleted

My fireplace I built

http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e3...l.jpg~original

----------


## rose

Oh wow Stella, wanna come and do my fireplace? No I don't think I saw the kitchen pics?

----------


## Angie

Wow Rose you have been busy and that looks great am loving the pink colour
Thats really good Stella,

----------


## Mira

I think I already showed these, but here goes. The first are pictures of the website when it was for sale. Mind you the kitchen looked nice but in fact was horrible and almost 20 years old. Had to remove it completly and did almost all the rooms over. Even complete walls because of damage to it all.

http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/We...tml?sort=3&o=5

http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/We...tml?sort=3&o=3

next set 

http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/We...tml?sort=3&o=8

http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/We...tml?sort=3&o=1

next ones  :):  On the first pic in the corner you can see the wallpaper is a little darker. Thats all water in there. I ran my fingers over it and I went through the wall.

http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/We...tml?sort=3&o=7

http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/We...tml?sort=3&o=2

Last ones.

http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/We...tml?sort=3&o=6

http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/We...tml?sort=3&o=4

http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/We...tml?sort=3&o=0

Please keep in mind that the before pics are made by a pro and the after I took them half an hour ago on my phone haha

----------


## Suzi

WOW! You've made such a huge difference! I'm loving your furniture too!

----------


## S deleted

Kitchen before and during work...

http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e3...h.jpg~original
http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e3...m.jpg~original
http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e3...k.jpg~original
http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e3...b.jpg~original
http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e3...m.jpg~original


And the finished article...

http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e3...w.jpg~original
http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e3...j.jpg~original
http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e3...r.jpg~original

----------



----------


## rose

Welf:
The kitchen looks fab, is it bare brick or wallpaper? The floor is so much better too.
Its so much more modern but with a classic twist. I love it  :):

----------


## Suzi

Fabulous! Loving your work!

----------


## S deleted

Welfs Castle is looking AWESOME!!! You must be so proud of all you achieved

----------



----------


## rose

Stella, what a change!!!!

I knew you guys would all be awesome at this interior design game  :):

----------


## Mira

Thanks Rose, The wall is wallpaper. We had to put a plaster? wall in to get the whole thing level with the tiles on the floor. So it looked even. Lot of work and did most of it with a friend. I do love modern with a classic look. I am fan of old.

Thanks Suzi, I love that kind of furnature. The leaded glass cabinet in the dining room was my mum's for over 20 years and she said it would look great in your house. It does  :):  I am so pleased with it. And thankful that she gave it to me. its over 100 years old.

Stella, that is a huge transformation. And one that looks great. It must feel great to have such a kitchen now.

----------


## Paula

Wow! You lot! Who needs Laurence Llewellyn Bowen?  :):

----------


## Suzi

Right, when I move house then you lot can come and decorate it for me. I promise I'll make the tea/coffee and might even make you some of my special cookies!

----------


## S deleted

I'm useless at decorating really. I would've loved to have done more with my kitchen but budget and time restraints curbed my creativity. I have run out of money for the bathroom and everything else was just brightened up a bit cos I wanted it all functional and ready for the boys to come home. Total waste of time that was.

----------


## Suzi

Not at all...

----------


## rose

Not at all Stella. Having a nice environment that you created will help lift your mood.
Welf, I think you mean plasterboard? 
Suzi, erm... 'special' cookies?

My furniture is half back in place. We got fed up of moving it so that's that for tonight. The edging strips are on now, they were pretty quick to do. A bit of the skirting board fell off though haha.

----------


## Suzi

Special as in amazing, lovely, fantastic - not "special" in that way!  :):  Although that's a thought....

----------


## Paula

Oops for the skirting board!

----------


## Mira

Ok, I just took some pictures of the bathroom. The bathroom was the same since 1995 as far as I can look back. The whole ceiling had to come out because there was so much mold and things in the plasterboard (thanks Rose  :): ) And I put up a small glass wall next to the bath instead of a curtain.

When I moved in it needed a lot of cleaning. Mold everywhere and the tiles where so greasy and dirty. But we got it clean and it does feel like my bathroom now.

http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/We...tml?sort=3&o=0

http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/We...tml?sort=3&o=2

The last one even has me in it. A shame of the picture but i could not take it otherwise haha

http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/We...tml?sort=3&o=1

In my cleaning clothes  :): 

And yes Rose, the word was plasterboard. We make a lot of inner walls with it. And I did need to put at least 2 walls and a ceiling in with plasterboard and give it a propper finish.

----------


## S deleted

Welf, will you marry me? I need a man who can to sort this dive I live in, lol

----------


## Mira

Haha is it so bad you would marry me..

----------


## S deleted

I love a guy who is good with his hands  :O:

----------


## Suzi

I think you look fabulous! What a lovely bathroom!

----------


## Paula

Welf, hunni, That last pictures great  :):

----------


## rose

Such a super clean bathroom, and a handsome man in picture 3!  :):

----------


## rose

Here are the tiles and fire basket I picked up at the reclamation yard today  :): 

http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums/...ps33efglme.jpg
http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums/...psrr7ex7do.jpg

----------


## magie06

I love the tiles. And that fire basket is lovely.

----------


## Suzi

Those are beautiful!

----------


## Paula

Gorgeous!

----------


## rose

The tiles are from a church floor apparently, they are so beautiful.
The mixed stock bricks are being delivered either on Friday or Monday. 
Work starts mid June.

----------


## Suzi

Fabulous! Can't wait to see it finished!

----------


## rose

I had a dream the other day that I woke up in a bedroom painted in pale blue, with high ceilings and picture rail.
Well, I can't have the high ceilings but I can have everything else.
The paint is chosen and I've got no idea when its going to be done, but the bedroom will be blue, with a picture rail, hopefully this year.

this is the colour:
http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums/...psgqct4vso.png

----------


## Suzi

That's lovely!!

----------


## rose

From this:
http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums/...psx6nl0qdm.jpg

to this:
http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums/...psjb4lvd8y.jpg

Just need the mirror and firebasket now. And the surround is only hanging on one hook right now so it needs a few more so it doesn't fall over!

----------


## Paula

That's beautiful, Rose

----------


## OldMike

Looks really good Rose.

----------


## Suzi

That is beautiful! What a fantastic transformation!

----------


## magie06

Wow Rose.  Now I can see where you are coming from, with all that upset, your house is not your own when you have workers in. But the work you have done is brilliant.

----------


## rose

Thanks all. What a lot of work. My bathroom is finished now, I'll try and post some pictures later.

----------


## Angie

That looks lovely hun x

----------


## S deleted

You've done a lovely job of that. Feel free to come pay me a visit and sort my dive out lol

----------


## Suzi

Hooray for a finished bathroom! Is that it for a while? No more workspeople?

----------


## magie06

Enjoy your first shower in the new bathroom. You certainly deserve it.

----------


## rose

OK, here goes:
http://cee-fashion.co.uk/interiordes...bathroom1.html

----------


## Suzi

That's beautiful!

----------


## Paula

Oh wow! I have serious bathroom envy ......

----------


## rose

> Oh wow! I have serious bathroom envy ......


Ah yes, but I have serious kitchen envy, so we're even  :O:

----------

Paula (08-12-15)

----------


## OldMike

> Oh wow! I have serious bathroom envy ......





> Ah yes, but I have serious kitchen envy, so we're even


I can beat that I've both bathroom & kitchen envy.

----------

Paula (08-12-15)

----------

